# Looky Looky what I found! *Finally!*



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

So, it seems that a company other than Ultra Racing has dedicated some time to the Cruze for suspension bars and such...Meet Whiteline! Appears that they too are based out of Australia.

Whiteline

Not a bad kit for $230 USD!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Good to see more choices, but have you seen the quality of the UR pieces? Much more heavy duty that this...


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

Oh I know...but UR also doesn't make a RSB right? This would be in lieu of that two point bar....which is good, but I don't think as effective as a true RSB for keeping the suspension flat...the chasis bar is just meant to reduce some flex in the body I believe.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

True, but so far it's reduced my roll significantly and it's a solid bar, no adjustments.


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

Don't get me wrong...i have nothing against the UR bars...i'll probably still end up getting it (as its cheaper), unless I get an amazing deal from my buddy who works for a retail/distributor...I know people had expressed an interest in them a while back (including me) so I figured i'd put the information out there.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I just noticed they have control arm bushings. If those are poly, I shudder to think of what our cars would feel like on the highway with a set of those, lol. Our steering is sensitive enough as it is, haha.


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

Ya! If you have to cough, sneeze, laugh, or fart let go of the steering wheel or you'll end up hitting a tree/gaurd rail. lol


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Whiteline's been around for a long time. 

A poly bushing kit would be a gut-buster for sure. Although if one wanted to cheat at auto-x it would be a good "hidden" mod. But what's the fun of that?


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Good find but I'm not sure why you're bringing up Ultra Racing, these two companies aren't making any of the same parts.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

i wish they made struts for the cruze behind the rear seat headrests......


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> i wish they made struts for the cruze behind the rear seat headrests......


a pillar bar?lol does nothing but looks lol


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Dwnshft said:


> Oh I know...but UR also doesn't make a RSB right? This would be in lieu of that two point bar....which is good, but I don't think as effective as a true RSB for keeping the suspension flat...the chasis bar is just meant to reduce some flex in the body I believe.


Ive contacted ur about there rsb amd they would need one sent to them to make one

h3llion


----------

